# Wynn Enviromental Filters



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

I sent an Email to Wynn this morning wanting to purchase one of their filters for my HF dust collecter. I was unable to find an order page on their web, so my Email was a question of how to order (I am hard of hearing and don't do well on the phone). Thirty minutes later Mr Wynn himself called me.:blink::smile:

We had a plesant talk and he graciously took my order after making sure that I was ordering the correct one. 
He did say they were working on their site to make make it better for us. 

In my book that is what is called first class customer service. Thank you Mr Wynn.

Just saying.:thumbsup:
Smokey


----------



## Beckerkumm (Jun 4, 2012)

I agree that Dick is a stand up guy. I had problems that turned out to be self inflicted and he spent a lot of time helping me to sort out what I had screwed up. There is disagreement over whether the nano or Oneida's "hepa like" filters are better but I'm happy with mine. How fast they clog and how easily they clean are always the issues with cartridge filters. His filters for the overhead cleaners are lots better than what comes with most of them stock. Dave


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Smokey, Which one did you get? That's one of my next purchases - thinking about the cheapest one. They are only about 40 minutes from me. Thought I might arrange to pick up and make a field trip of it.


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

I bought the *35A274BLOL. And there was no shipping charge.*
*Hope that helps.*


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

ShopDad,

Talk with Richard Wynn (Sorry, his real first name gets edited... stupid multiple meanings...), he can help you pick a filter...

I went with the Spun Bond as durability was more important to me than lower cost.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

dbhost said:


> ShopDad,
> 
> Talk with Richard Wynn (Sorry, his real first name gets edited... stupid multiple meanings...), he can help you pick a filter...
> 
> I went with the Spun Bond as durability was more important to me than lower cost.


I went with the spun bond also the cheaper paper filter I was worried about durability. the more expensive Nano filter i was told by Wynn that it is not recommended for dust and that the Spun bond would be best.

Can't argue with a company that says buy the lower price item when you were originally looking at the higher priced one.


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.wynnenv.com/35A_series_cartridge_kit.htm

This is their page that tells all about the filters one can use for Harbor Freight. Hope this helps:yes:


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Smokey, I got the same filters a while ago and thay work great!! I have the computer next to one of the HFDC and now there is no dust piling up on it with the 0.5 Micron filter. You will like the change in not getting all the dust all over everything.
Lee


----------

